# Upgrade 11.2 -> 12.0 fall, rollback completed successfully. [SOLVED]



## jeltoesolnce (Dec 13, 2018)

Hello. When I tried to make upgrade, I got this messages:


```
chown 0:0 ///proc: Operation not supported
chmod 555 ///proc: Operation not supported
```

My /proc permissions are:


```
dr-xr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     0 13 дек.  19:26 proc
```

But `freebsd-upgrade`  did worked  and after it I got message (uname -a) about version 12.0-RELEASE. But X did not run and some libraries did not install. Rollback was been correct.


----------



## aragats (Dec 13, 2018)

jeltoesolnce said:


> chown 0:0 ///proc: Operation not supported
> chmod 555 ///proc: Operation not supported


Those messages are harmless, do not pay attention.
X stuff is not a part of the base system, you have to upgrade your packages.
	
	



```
# pkg-static install -f pkg
# pkg upgrade
```
Also, before performing that, make sure you rebooted and ran `freebsd-upgrade install` a couple of times – as it's suggested.


----------

